# hi every one .. my name is donna i'm 43



## angelsheart (Sep 28, 2007)

hi every one .. my name is donna i'm 43...i have a child a beautiful 10 year old girl...i had left her father and now am with a wonderful man we would love to have a child together but like i said i'm 43..my Dr said my FSH level is high...and one Dr said i have ovarian faliure. last month i had the saline ultra sound and it showed pallips( spelling may not be right) and scar tissue the Dr who preformed the test said she saw nothing preventing pregnancy and my Dr said this could be why i'm not getting pregnant but she also feels it's due to my H.F.S levels being high meaning i'm begining menapause and possible ovarian failure.... she wants me to have a HSG test to see if the the F. tubes are blocked or what (i will be having that this coming friday) and she also mentioned i may need a hystoscopy?or a D&C but i kinda feel the D&C i had about 5 years ago is what put me in this state... the Dr feels i may not be able to have another child on my own and may need an egg donor...that is not really something i want to do because... well... idk... i kinda feel it's not truly mine then and i really do not have the money to do that...as it stands now i am only able ot do what my INS will cover...anyway i feel alone...and i have no one really to talk to about any of this who would understand.... hell I don't understand most of it!! 
a blood test taken NOT during the 2-5 cycle read 
FHS 31.5
LH 40.1
prolactin 7.1
estradiol 103
progestrone 1.0
testosterone 61​i have no idea if that means i'm a done deal or not 

thanks for listening 
donna


----------



## juliemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Donna

I'm 43 as well and the clinic i am with do not hold out much hope for me either.  My FHS level is very low (7) but this does not appear to have any bearing on anything.  All of my frozen embies failed to implant (I got through 7) and now I am taking ages to down reg in my current IVF cycle.  So my advice would be go for it, you have nothing to lose really.  The tx appears to work or not work, regardless.  Anyway best of luck, have some bubbles on me., let me know what you decide.

   

Juliemac


----------



## angelsheart (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi Julie..  
i'm not real sure how this site works and what the bubbles are for or how to give them to you but if i did i would give you some too!!  LOL

well tuesday i go to the infertility Dr and friday for the HSG or HGS test... i'm not real sure about any of this, i guess it's learn as you go. I just hate to think it's over especially now that i have finally found someone that i WANT to have that bond a child brings   not that i didn't want my daughter but with my ex we never really  talked about having kids it just happened... but with alex we have talked about having a baby alot...idk...just keep the faith i suppose... 

Donna


----------



## juliemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Donna

Can't seem to stay away from this site!  I have a son who is now 24 (can't quite believe he that old) born when I was just 19.  Did not stay with his father and have been with my husband since I was 27.  We started trying for a baby when we were 31 and am still waiting for baby to arrive!  Its really crap, all my friends have managed to have babies cept me, it feels very lonely at times.  But life in the old dog yet eh?  Am very determined, hope it goes well for you this week     

Juliemac


----------



## angelsheart (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi Julie, 
yea i  like this site.. just learning the ropes though! lol 
i find the Dr's make me feel older then i am! geez i'm 43 not 90 

i have been with alex for about 4 years now and nothing has happend...so here we go...i gues after this week i will find out what road i have ot take if there is a road for me i hate this sh*t!
yea  everyone around me is having a baby..cept me..thanks for the hope! i'll update when i know what's what.. and pray for you while i'm praying for me! 

Donna


----------



## jacquidube (Feb 7, 2008)

Just wanted to give you all some hope as you are all around 43. I conceived naturally 2 weeks ago and I am 43 years and 10 months. I had a scan on Tuesday and we saw the babies heartbeat. All going well so far. The doctor has put me on clexane (heparin) and aspirin to help the pregnancy as I have miscarried 5 times, the last one when I was 41 years and 10 months.

So dont lose hope. I didnt really expect it to happen, though I did stay positive. I chart every month and know exactly when I ovulate so it helped.

Love Jacqui. x


----------



## angelsheart (Sep 28, 2007)

hi Jacqui, 

good for you and congrats!  it seems unless i use a donor i am not going to get pregnant ...my FSH level is high and i am in the begining stages of menapause so at 43 i'm a done deal... i have a beautiful daughter and left her father long ago... but it just would have been nice to have another child with the man i truly am in love with now neither one of us wants to go the donor route.. so we have what wehave  and that's about it .. i do actually feel better knowing that it can't happen now instead of wondering why it's not and getting disappointed every month....like i always say if it is meant to happen it will happen... 

have a great one!! 

donna


----------



## juliemac (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Donna

Haven't been on for ages; just to let you know had to abandon tx last october, started again in January, had ICSI and 2 blasts put back.  None left over to freeze.  However, have got BFP!!  first scan on friday so keep going and don't give up hope.

Love and best wishes

Julie


----------



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

Donna

Just read yoor message and wanted to say I totally know how you feel. I am almost 43 (in May). I met my new husband 7 years ago and been trying to get pregnant for 6 years. I was refused IVF in 2 clinics as my FSH was so high, this fluctuates beteen 6 and 38 each month. I was told I was already in menopause and like you said - the Drs make me feel ancient. I actually feel 50 years older coming out of these clinics. 
I then decided to pay for a hysteroscopy and laporoscopy privately, - to see if there was anything inside me stopping me getting pregnant naturally.  The gynae said he removed some edometriosis but he could see no reason otherwise why i couldn't conceive.
1 month after the operation - I fell pregnant naturally !  Unfortunately I miscarried but I still got pregnant and i hope hope hope it can happen again.
If you Dr suggest laporoscopy I would def take it.  Don't give up hope, stay positive.

Matti x


----------

